# Alt Ivory judging (grp 3)



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2008)

This is the last group:

Entry 1:






Entry 2:





Entry 3:





Entry 4:





Entry 5:





<center>*AGAIN VOTE FOR ONE FROM THIS GROUP*</center>

The pictures were put in random order, after seeing the groupings, I realize there is some difficulty with the groupings, but I'm afraid it is the "luck of the draw".  Top TWO from each of the polls will make the finals, so I think it will still be representative.

Next time I will do it differently ----- IF there IS a next time.

<center>IF I MISSED ANYONE, THERE IS ROOM FOR ONE MORE, SO PLEASE E-MAIL ME QUICKLY TO GIVE YOU A FAIR CHANCE.  I WILL ADD IT TO THIS GROUP!!!</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2008)

81 votes, couple hundred views.

<center>*HOW HARD IS IT TO SELECT ONE????????-------VOTE!!!!!*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to get 250 votes to be representative (5% of the membership??)

But, I WILL take the top two Wed morning and pass them through to the "finals" so this doesn't stretch into July (much).


----------



## gketell (Jun 23, 2008)

I voted.  I just keep coming back to see how the votes are going.  Sorry for screwing up your statistics  .  [)]

GK


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

Greg,

That doesn't screw it up!!!  Everyone is WELCOME to view.

Just amazes me how few vote?????

This was an experiment and still is, I am UNDERWHELMED!!!!  With the participation.  I feel like we are experiencing a 

_*<center>
GROUP YAWN!!</center>*_

_<center>Is there any hope of WAKING the members???</center>_?


----------



## bitshird (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe run another contest?????? [}][}][}][}][}][}][}][}][}][}][}]
I just keep looking as well, hard to believe there are so few votes,two of my picks are in the lead in their group, and no I didn't vote for my pen.


----------



## brycej (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 81 votes, couple hundred views.
> 
> <center>*HOW HARD IS IT TO SELECT ONE????????-------VOTE!!!!!*</center>



Quite hard actually! 
It is not like there is only one great looking pen here Ed.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

As the old saying goes,

<center>*
"DECISIONS, DECISIONS"*</center>

Uttered in an "exhaling" voice, as in "taxing work!"

This decision is NOT life and death!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 23, 2008)

Ed, I voted in all three, but I'm a little dissapointed on the grouping. I'm not sure how you will do the final thing, but it seems to me that some 'better' work gets knocked out by a 'lesser' choice in another group.  
Wish you could have put them all together and we could have choosen our best three from the entire bunch. But hey, thats just me.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Ed, I voted in all three, but I'm a little dissapointed on the grouping. I'm not sure how you will do the final thing, but it seems to me that some 'better' work gets knocked out by a 'lesser' choice in another group.
> Wish you could have put them all together and we could have choosen our best three from the entire bunch. But hey, thats just me.



I had the same thought as Steven, but he worded it better than anything I came up with.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

As far as I know, the "Polls" software is limited to six choices.

SO, I had to group them.  I considered several ways and ultimately decided since TWO would emerge from each group, AND since the software will only let you vote for ONE, the ultimate "finals" may eliminate one or two that SHOULD have been there ---- but if I tried to determine parameters, there would be a large contingent telling me what I did wrong, no matter WHAT I DID!!!

So, when in doubt, flip a coin.  I assigned each picture a number and let my computer "group them".

Steve, IF you know a way to put them all together and have a vote, let me know.  I MAY do something like this again.  But, it took forever to arrange this "judging".  If you would like to do the next one, should there be 30 or 40 entries, I'd be thrilled to let you handle it!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

I'm just a real GENEROUS guy, that way!!!(insert smilie angel here)


----------



## skiprat (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> If you would like to do the next one, should there be 30 or 40 entries, I'd be thrilled to let you handle it!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]
> ...



OUCH!!! Ed please don't be upset by my comments. I think what you did was great.  I would love to have entered just to find out exactly what a bloody kringle is!!! I just ended up voting out some of my favourites is all. 

It has been loads of fun watching this and some unbelievable pens have emerged.[:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

THAT was NOT upset, YOU should LIVE to see UPSET!!!!

Seriously, I could not think of a better way, Steve.  I AM open to suggestions. and even MORE open to GENEROUS VOLUNTEERS, like YOU!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

<center>*Final day

Bump*</center>


----------

